# "Dam-B" Crappie spawn



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, its that time of the year. Biggest fish was 1.69lbs, only 5 out of the 25 had eggs though, strange. The 2 biggest were males, strange again
All fish were caught in 1'-4' of water on 1/8th ounce chartreuse jigs with either black body/chartreuse tailed grub, or "wild cat"(i call it Mardi Gras and soon as I can post a pic, you'll understand why)color with a chartreuse tail. Water was 64 degrees +/- 3 either way, and stained/muddy. Winds were light and a welcome to have when I finally found the fish as it got pretty hot. Started off slow, but found that "special" tree and within 30 minutes, I had 11 keepers from 12 fish caught on ONE tree in the 2' range. From there, it was just a matter of time.
Fished the main lake body banks around cypress trees in the afore-mentioned depths. Sandy creek and Campers Cove were the 2 main areas, but, don't count out the cypress trees located in the middle of the lake known to locals as the "Twin Lakes" area. Great day fishing, on the water at 12, off by 3.
Hope this helps someone, if not, just laugh at the little 'tard in the pic. He's too much like his dad


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

The end result, that little cajun is quick I knew there was another reason for marrying her


----------



## wigglyworm (Jan 13, 2012)

nice Dam B report, dont see too many on here. The cypress trees you are talking about...is it the ones by Magnolia Ridge ramp ? I fish there a lot, then hit the Angelina side and ....Moon Lake.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wigglyworm said:


> nice Dam B report, dont see too many on here. The cypress trees you are talking about...is it the ones by Magnolia Ridge ramp ? I fish there a lot, then hit the Angelina side and ....Moon Lake.


No sir, I'm fishing the trees just north and south of the Campers cove ramp on the south side. The fish should be at magnolia as well.
Haven't hit the river yet, so, can't say for certain on moon lake. I do usually hit moon lake as well as the lake across from it some call ditch lake. Ditch lake is my favorite as I've caught several in the 2.5lb range from it. I generally fish the back end on the left.
All in all, the lake is ON right now!


----------



## wigglyworm (Jan 13, 2012)

good to hear, we are spending a couple days there week after next during spring break. jugging and hopefully some crappie.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

nice catch


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally got a pic, wildcat...aka Mardi Gras








The black and chartreuse worked better in the "muddier" water.
The "Mardi Gras" has been a stick-of-dynamite like lure though in clearer water for the past 3 years.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That jig body is bad to the bone, I have been using them a lot this year. I think you are correct about it not being as good in muddy water as the chartblack combo.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wtg


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice mess of crappie.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Good mess of fish!!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great catch!!!!!! great report!!!!! thanks!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good report. Every time I go by that area can't help but think about how fishy it looks.


----------

